# LGB Technical Information



## digger (Jan 2, 2008)

Can anyone point me to an archive of LGB Technical information? Specifically what I'm looking for are the exploded assembly diagrams and the product brochure for the 2085D Mallet. I know I've seen a reference to this before, but my searches aren't turning anything up.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

If the item has an entry on the database, you can download the manual and exploded parts diagram there. 
For the LGB 2085D it is here: 
http://www.gbdb.info/details.php?image_id=133 

For others just type in the LGB product number in the search field or some key words. 
Don't include the "LGB" in the search or wiu will get all LGB entries - the basic search uses the OR function. 
You can also go to the advance search which give a number of options. 

If there is no entry ofr an item in the database, the documentation may still be there but it will only be accessible after the entry in the database has been made.


----------



## digger (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow! Thanks for your quick response! I got exactly what I needed and bookmarked the site for future reference.


----------

